# Sanyo DP42848



## amfornal (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a Sanyo dp32647 tv that produces sound but no picture. I got it for nothing and want to fix it on my own. i am advanced in computers but this will start a new hobby. Any help where to start would be nice. I am thinking that it is the inverter(s).
Thanks, Alex


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes, the biggest possibility if you the same problem at all inputs on tv. 
Can you put pictures or schematic diagram?


----------



## lpenate (Apr 18, 2012)

maybe the main power suply it's in good condition because you are able to turn it on, the first thing you can do it's the filament in the back of the TRC, if it's ok move the screen control in the flyback


----------

